

Steam goes down - IMTDb
http://store.steampowered.com/stats/?snr=1_account_4__10
It seems impossible to login on the steam platform wich makes it impossible to play any game. The support page seems down too.
https://support.steampowered.com/
======
cinch
looks up to me?

------
rikacomet
same here, it is up.

for future, always attach a image to any downornot site, it would help a lot
:)

